# HI!



## runner202 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey you guys I am still depersonlized to an extrent but I just wanted to let everyone know what helps me alot is journaling. I know this my sound extremely therputic and stupid but it really helps me tap into some feelings just thought I would share!


----------

